# workout regiment?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

I recently joined a gym and am planning on trying to go at least 3-4 times a week and was wondering what a good workout that covers all the areas of the body? I have a treadmill at home that my parents rarely use so I have cardio covered. I guess I would need a lot of upper body strength to carry gear, climb, and lift myself over obstacles. Your thoughts?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I lift. 12 ounces at a time.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Too many to list. If you are new to lifting, get a trainer or a friend that knows how to lift properly. You can hurt yourself very easily if you lift wrong. If you are somewhat experienced, You Tube is a great place to look. It also depends on what you want to get out of this. Mass and strength, or leanness and strength. Here's some channels that I watch. I like functional exercises. Which is exercises that mimic movements you would do in real life. I do use standard movements that do not mimic real life because they supplement the functional exercises.

https://www.youtube.com/user/JDCav24

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCweAKvHw1mCZnUU2ZB3BsNA

https://www.youtube.com/user/AasgaardCo

https://www.youtube.com/user/MilitaryMuscleInc


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

I do an upper body day with some cardio, lower body day with light cardio, then a cardio day, rest day. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> Too many to list. If you are new to lifting, get a trainer or a friend that knows how to lift properly. You can hurt yourself very easily if you lift wrong. If you are somewhat experienced, You Tube is a great place to look. * It also depends on what you want to get out of this.* Mass and strength, or leanness and strength. Here's some channels that I watch. I like functional exercises. Which is exercises that mimic movements you would do in real life. I do use standard movements that do not mimic real life because they supplement the functional exercises.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/JDCav24
> 
> ...


I agree with txmarine. You really need to sit down and decide what you want out of it. If you want to get huge like Dwayne Johnson (which is pointless) you'll have to lift heavy and really learn how to eat. If you want to get lean and strong like Bruce Lee it'll be a combination of a few types of exercise. Believe it or not carrying gear is going to take more leg strength than upper body. Being a prepper cardio is going to be important. Also a gym isn't the only place to get exercise. I hike at least twice a week with a pack that is heavier than I need to simulate carrying gear. Whatever you do just don't get discouraged, it takes time to get into shape but is well worth it.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

ghostman said:


> I recently joined a gym and am planning on trying to go at least 3-4 times a week and was wondering what a good workout that covers all the areas of the body? I have a treadmill at home that my parents rarely use so I have cardio covered. I guess I would need a lot of upper body strength to carry gear, climb, and lift myself over obstacles. Your thoughts?


In general doing lifting with the bar but if you arn't developed you are going to want to build your muscles. Use what the gym has and what is not being used by someone else.

Just remember to stretch, and to warm up your muslces. Don't forget shoulder exercises as they are a very injury prone area.

Use everything if you feel comfortable using it.

Treadmills are really good for fat people or people in cold climates. You might try getting some jogging running outdoors though.

Your diet is going to be as important as what you do.

I suggest you checkout youtube for exercise info. There is just so much to work with.

If you want to carry gear, carry gear. If you want to lift your self over obstacles work on pull ups then work on obstacles with safety in mind so padding etc.. if there is a risk of injury.

You might like to ask people at the gym. Sometimes gym staff will give tips as part of membership. Other times they will offer a separate personal trainer service.

It is just a matter doing it the longer you do it the more you can do.

I am away from my normal gyms right now so I am just jogging every 2 or 3 days with groceries in my backpack. Some days more some days not noticeable. I love swimming so do it when I can. Ab exercises in the water stretching in water etc.. is very low stress on the body. I've found using mulitple resistance bands can still get a little body toning in like cable machines. Skipping is good for cardio.
There is just so much. When you have 20Litres of water and a weeks worth of food in the backpack it is more realistic of what you may be bugging out with. Jogging just accomplishes more work in a shorter period of time = greater efficiency. I find it is probably one of the highest energy workout exercises I do. Jogging/Running with a full backpack is actually pretty good exercise. Even walking with a 60lb bag burns calories. Note the MolleII ruck can easily hold two 45lb plates. Part of my exercise while training for the WFXfit was jogging with 45lb plates in my backpack, as well as walking.

You will notice for endurance and speed if you run with weight life is so incredibly easy without weight afterwards.

I injured my shoulder over the fall and it is still recovering. I am finding the resistance bands have been good for me while recovering.

bear in mind I suggest you use as much low pressure exercise as you can. things like elliptical trainers and resistance machines, imo, are a lot less stressing on the body than high impact exercises.

Just be sure to give your muscle groups that were worked time to recover.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have new incentive to increase my workout, the neighborhood bar has a new deal. Instead of 16oz glasses of beer for happy hour. They have 24oz glasses for 25 cents more. All that extra lifting should have me ripped in a couple months. Plus if I increase my length of stay and stop everyday I'll be set. I'm fully committed to this new plan.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

At one time I did absolutely zero cardio but the way I weight trained ( no rest between sets) I didn't need to. 

3 days a week is plenty if you honestly push yourself at every workout and never miss a workout.

Leg day, back and biceps, chest and triceps. Those are your three workout areas, you could add a 4th day for cardio if you want.

I only use free weights unless I'm by myself. Give yourself a day of rest between workouts and always get sleep and eat plenty of lean meats and fruits/vegetables. Drink plenty of water, it's good for your joints.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

After I come home from work..
I go workout in the goat pasture trimming hooves and doing health checks. Then I go workout in the pasture fixing fence. Then I go workout by the woodpile splitting wood. In a few weeks I'll go workout in the garden. Oh, my wife reminded me to go workout by the rabbit hutches cleaning them and the chicken coop.
But I said, "No, my dear, I'm going to the fitness club. Where are my spandex tights and tank top? Yes, the 3xl ones."


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm with coastie, the best all over workout I have found is splitting wood with an axe. As for cardio, parking the 4-wheeler except for plowing snow


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Bar Brothers...


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

From a peer-reviewed study.....

*WALKING is just as good for your heart as running, according to US scientists who studied the benefits of exercise. *

A brisk walk proved to lower the risk of heart disease, high blood pressure and diabetes slightly more than the same amount of energy expended on vigorous activities.

Scientists said that walking for an hour would be roughly equivalent to a half-hour run in heart-health terms. "Walking and running provide an ideal test of the health benefits of moderate-intensity walking and vigorous-intensity running because they involve the same muscle groups and the same activities performed at different intensities," said Paul T. Williams, of the Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory in California, who led the study. "The more the runners ran and the walkers walked, the better off they were in health benefits. If the amount of energy expended was the same between the two groups, then the health benefits were comparable."

His team looked at data on 33,000 runners and 15,000 walkers, calculating their energy expenditure and comparing that to a range of health problems. Running a kilometre cut the risk of high blood pressure by 4.2 per cent, but by 7.2 per cent for the same amount of energy used in walking. The risk of high cholesterol fell by 4.3 per cent for running each kilometre but by 7 per cent for walking; the risk of heart disease by 4.5 per cent for running compared with 9.3 per cent for walking, and the risk of diabetes by 12 per cent for both running and walking.
_____________

My wife loves running for the high she gets. I prefer walking. The military cured me of any love of running!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Remember those black running shoes they gave us? The ones that laced all the way up your ankles? I don't remember the brand name though...but I remember being told if I kept them shiny I wouldn't have to do extra exercises..


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Standing curls, preacher curls, butterflies and power squats mixed with crunches will turn you into an absolute pack mule in a year. That regimen packed on the muscle mass for me. Due to arthritis I laid off the weights but still get in a 3 mike walk and calisthenics daily.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Diet is a huge part. Remember trash in equals trash out. So if you eat fast food all the time, you won't get the results you want. High protein, semi-low carb, low fat. You want to intake more grams of protein than what you currently weigh. The Rock intakes around 675 grams a day. That's a hell of a lot. But his goals require that much. Chicken, turkey, fish (salmon and tuna are best) are your best meat proteins. Greek yogurt is great, tofu (I know, I know, mix it in with other stuff) is good also. Sweet potatoes are great carbs. Cut out sugar. Read supplement labels. Swinney Nutrition is a great brand, no sugar (Splenda and Stevia is what he uses in small amounts), no fats, ect. NOW is also a great brand, especially their non flavored whey protein. Eat at least 5 times a day, if you can spare the time and money. I know some jobs don't allow for that. 

If you live in the country, it's even better. Throw stuff, drag stuff. Seriously. If you have a pile of rocks to move, throw them to where you want them on shoulder and chest day. A simple carry like the farmer's carry is an awesome full body workout. Drag a canoe full of wood or rocks around for legs. Arnold got tree trunk legs from pulling a plow. 

I suggest looking at athlete trainers, and military trainers. The Athlean-X guy gives lots of great tips. Justin Swinney has lots of good exercises if you're injured, and exercises to prevent injuries. It's gonna take lots and lots of research, trial and error. Start light, to get you muscles used to making the movements with weight. After a couple weeks, start stacking the weights on. Wait for beast mode, you'll get hurt if you rush it.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I get way to much feedback (ninja BS) to relay a simple daily exercise routine. But swim 2 in 36, then jog 4 in 32, then you can do a few calisthenics before breakfast and a trip to the Para-course. Followed this up with a little range time and you should live well for quite awhile. JMHO. But this is just the guidelines of one that is living the easy days. The curriculum for the Basic School might have been a bit more stringent, but that was so long ago...............................


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I been trying to do 12 ounce curls along with the one oz behind the head sips all day. I am lonesome for Uncle Slippy. Where is he at?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Lookup C.T. Fletcher on YouTube.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

ghostman said:


> I recently joined a gym and am planning on trying to go at least 3-4 times a week and was wondering what a good workout that covers all the areas of the body? I have a treadmill at home that my parents rarely use so I have cardio covered. I guess I would need a lot of upper body strength to carry gear, climb, and lift myself over obstacles. Your thoughts?


I joined several of those clubs over the years. Who can work out right when all the cute girls with the big coolas are running around in the butt floss? Yall are fixing to drive me crazy.


----------



## Trisell (Feb 18, 2016)

I took this workout.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/teen-brent2.htm

And because I don't like to swim or run I eliminated that , and do a modified SAS selection ruck march. I ruck 65lbs for 30-40minutes most days and once a month do a ruck that is around 10-15 miles. I also try to maintain SAS selection speeds which as best as I can figure based off of times required to complete distances it's between 4mph and 4.5 mph. Almost a run but still a walk.

It kicks my butt. I used it previously last year and lost 30 lbs in two months. I'm starting it back up and have been at it two weeks and I already feel better. I also feel that is gives me more of a combat/prepper conditioning then a runner or muscle builder has. I want to be able to ruck miles, and yet still be able to lift work and fight if needed at the end.

Tris

Edit: autocorrect fail...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I.T. Forever, beeegin, that was my workout regiment


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I like rowing machines. It works everything.


----------

